# Transfer Screws And Qd Hand Vise



## MikeMc (Jun 27, 2015)

Being unsure I could properly layout the mounting screw pattern to match the back plate to my new 8" 4-jaw I decided to make some 4M10 transfer screws. Starting with a couple of 2" allen head screws I turned the head to match the body size so I'd have more to chuck up. Flipping the bolts around I turned a small point on the end then parted off about 1/2" LOA.
    When I was trying to clean up the threads with a triangle file I found it a pain to hold on to such a short screw. Being a Yank, if I'd been dealing with SAE threads I could have tapped something to hold them quickly but the only metric tools I have are a few wrenches and a set of allens. I've plenty of visegrips, hand vises and such but nothing that wouldn't mess up the threads.
    To meet the challenge I made a little wooden hand vise from hard wood dowel. I center drilled the dowel with a 'W' drill which is the closest under sized drill I have then slitted it with a hacksaw. A several turns and a couple of half hitches of piece of window blind pull cord clamped down on 1/4" of that screw so that it didn't budge when filing. Having been a scout and sailor I find so many uses for cord and rope in the shop that I feel sorry for folks that don't know to use it for anything but tying up packages.
    Using a hacksaw and file I put flats on the screws to insert and extract them. I could easily make a driver but will probably just use a pair of duckbill pliers.

MikeMc


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2015)

FWIW, a standard 3-corner file is not a good thing to use to clean up threads.


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice simple implementation and design. 

-brino


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 28, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> FWIW, a standard 3-corner file is not a good thing to use to clean up threads..


The exterior angle is 120 deg. but the included angle is 60 deg., same as the thread angle.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorry.  You're correct.  But I would still prefer a thread file.  The two-piece set is cheap and will generally last a lifetime.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 3, 2015)

MikeMc said:


> View attachment 106375
> View attachment 106376
> View attachment 106376
> View attachment 106377
> ...


----------

